#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Silverton and Mundi Mundi - Good experience

## sharon

I had a week off 2 weeks ago so I managed to get out of the town a bit.  I headed to the west but it's still in NSW, it's called Broken Hill.  It's the first time that travelling here alone a bit nervous but damn, it's fun.

So I got a few good pictures from Silverton (25 km from Broken Hill) and Mundi Mundi, 4 km from Silverton.











These pictures are view at Mundi Mundi

----------


## Loy Toy

Nice thread start Shazza and to see that wonderful beautifull Australian sky is really a treat. Shame there is no O-Zone layer left.

I look forard to seeing some more pics and where abouts in Oz are you working?

----------


## sharon

I live and work in a small town named Orange, around 270 km from Sydney to the west side.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

You know that's the Mad Max mobile don't ya Shaz ???

Great pics and you are seeing the real Australia mate  :Smile:

----------


## Lobster

> You know that's the Mad Max mobile don't ya Shaz ???


I was just about to say:

"I didn't know Mad Max was a regular at the Silverton Hotel!"

----------


## yatesy2

Yeah !!! A top track ! Here's another one from Silverton whilst we were on Hol's, and may I say the beers were nice and frosty after a 10.5hr drive from Adeliade! 
m

"I AM THE NIGHT RIDER !!! DO YOU SEE ME TOE CUTTER ?? DO YOU SEE ME MAN !!??" 

and some a bit further south.... we made a snowman....

snowwomen...

snowga'teoy...... 



 *WHITEOUT*

----------


## grasshopper

> I live and work in a small town named Orange, around 270 km from Sydney to the west side.


Great pictures, Sharon. Particularly the one of the old church. Shows the fantastic blue of the skies.

----------


## sharon

> Originally Posted by Wayne Kerr
> 
> 
> You know that's the Mad Max mobile don't ya Shaz ???
> 
> 
> I was just about to say:
> 
> "I didn't know Mad Max was a regular at the Silverton Hotel!"





> Yeah !!! A top track ! Here's another one from Silverton whilst we were on Hol's, and may I say the beers were nice and frosty after a 10.5hr drive from Adeliade! 
> m
> 
> "I AM THE NIGHT RIDER !!! DO YOU SEE ME TOE CUTTER ?? DO YOU SEE ME MAN !!??"


I heard that they are making another episode of Mad Max?

----------

